

Ask HN: What is the best way to get into DMOZ? - kreedskulls

I have been submitting my site for almost a year now and still no luck.  I am placing it in the right area and creating a great description.  My website looks better than most and has great content.  What am I missing?<p>Any Ideas?
======
jeffmould
That is the problem with DMOZ. I don't know if it still works or not, but
there used to be a way around the lengthy delays by creating an editor account
with DMOZ in the category you are trying to get your site in. Once you as an
individual are an editor you can approve your listing yourself for inclusion.
I haven't played around with DMOZ in a long time so I don't know if this hack
still works or not.

It used to be that Google gave juice to sites listed in DMOZ, but I am not
really sure how much play that has any more. I would really focus on other
avenues if that is why you are trying. I don't think DMOZ use is that
significant that it will impact your rankings or site visits overall.

------
brianwillis
Why do you want to be listed there?

To be honest, I had no idea DMOZ existed until now. The idea seems kind of
quaint. It's looks like they're trying to recreate the early days of Yahoo
search.

~~~
kreedskulls
From the research I have done DMOZ helps you with ranking better for Generic
Results when you get Listed in their Database.

